# 2ft fluro`s x4 fittings



## TRIFORCE (Sep 26, 2009)

Hi,

Just joined the web site as being a relative novice.

I am thinking of fitting some ceiling panel light fixtures(x 4 2ft U.V. fluro units).

I am thinking of fitting maybe 10 of these fixtures.

What supply will I need for this,or can I tap a supply off an existing system (there is already a supply for UV light cannons-not very effective)?

TRIFORCE.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

TRIFORCE said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just joined the web site as being a relative novice.
> 
> ...


Hire a professional, I can already tell you're not.


----------



## TRIFORCE (Sep 26, 2009)

*2ft fluro ceiling fittings*

Thanks for the info.

Triforce.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

